# problems going reg medic



## armykat21 (17 Apr 2006)

I don't know if i would post this here or in recruiting.  When I first got in I wrote the CFAT test. I didn’t do so good the first time I wrote, I missed my trade by 2 marks. I rewrote and qualified for a whole bunch of different trades. Now I'm trying to go regular med. aid.  but I was told I only qualify to be reserve med a.   The Recruiting Centre won't let me rewrite the CFAT even after I have gone to school for pre-health (math & science). I'm involved with St. John Ambulance, I'm a first aid instructor and I have my advance medical first responder course.  My file was set. I was told it's good to go and would be in front of a review board as soon as I do my pt test. But now they’re saying that I can't go regular force and I can't rewrite the test.  The only way for me to regular force is the med a reserve.  Is there and thing I can do or does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Donut (18 Apr 2006)

armykat21 said:
			
		

> The only way for me to regular force is the med a reserve.  Is there and thing I can do or does anyone have any suggestions?



I'm not entirely sure what you're asking here...

I think what you're trying to say is the only way for you to be a med tech is in the reserves, as you don't qualify for a Reg F med tech position, I'm assuming due to the high school science course requirements.

I believe, and someone may correct me here, but the CFAT requirements for the trades are identical, it's the prerequisites that differ.

SO, it looks like you've got two options...join as a reserve med tech, and try to Component Transfer later to Reg F, or join the Reg F as a non Health Service trade, and think about a Voluntary Occupational Transfer to Med Tech later.

You could PROBABLY withdraw your application at this time, take the necessary math and science courses, and reapply after a suitable period had elapsed, (I believe there is a time-limit for how long a CFAT is valid for) allowing you to rewrite the CFAT (if that is indeed your problem).

I hope this helps,

DF


----------



## John Nayduk (18 Apr 2006)

Maybe I can shed a little light on this, armykat21 is my daughter.  She wrote the CFAT over a year ago and qualified as a Med Aid among other trades.  She is currently in a reserve Armoured RECCE unit.  She decided to join the regular force as a medic.  Everything seemed to be going great unit the recruiting centre dropped a bomb on her.  She was told that she only qualified for a reserve medic, not a regular force medic.  Since she last wrote the CFAT she has completed the pre-health program at our local community college with around a B or better average.  She asked rewrite the test and was told that she could not.  She was told to join a reserve medical unit, take the same courses as the regular force medics and then try to get a component transfer.  That is what she was told and I am in no position to argue about what she was told, I wasn't there.  So we want to know what's up with that?  If she can take the same courses, why not let her into the regular force?


----------



## Donut (18 Apr 2006)

Ya got me stumped... ???


----------



## Armymedic (18 Apr 2006)

Something smells funny. Does she have Biology and Chemistry for Gr 12? I don't know whats up either.


----------



## JBP (18 Apr 2006)

I was always under the impression and told that as long as you completed some new type of schooling (completing a course and passing it) of any kind, even say just taking your basic gr.12 english for the heck of it, you could re-write the CFAT. That was how it used to be anyway as far as I knew.... 

That's what happened to a buddy of mine when he tried to join with me, he scored 1 pt under for infantry (LOL!!! - Yeah we teased the crap out of him) and they told him to go taike some course and re-apply to write the CFAT and he should be fine... He ended up doing that and got in some time later... 

Goodluck though!

PS> Maybe message Kincanucks? He's currently a recruiter/working in the recruiter office... +Policy may have changed!


----------



## cgyflames01 (27 May 2006)

As I understand it, Reserve Med tech is under *General Military* as far as CFAT results go. Under the name R711 Med A* 433225 . While reg. force Med Tech is under the *Technical* headline . Under the name, 737 Med Tech 432225. And Technical trades req. a higher CFAT score, then trades under the General Military headline.


----------



## medicineman (27 May 2006)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> As I understand it, Reserve Med tech is under *General Military* as far as CFAT results go. Under the name R711 Med A* 433225 . While reg. force Med Tech is under the *Technical* headline . Under the name, 737 Med Tech 432225. And Technical trades req. a higher CFAT score, then trades under the General Military headline.



Dude, I hate to tell you this, but I think you`ll find 432225 and 433225 are the Medical Categories for those MOC`s.  They are the Vision, Colour Vision, Hearing, Geographical, Occupational and Air factors requiremtents.

MM


----------

